

SSD Storage – Ignorance of Technology Is No Excuse - japhyr
https://blog.korelogic.com/blog/2015/03/24

======
hn_user2
This article is very timely for me. I am about to buy some external storage
for my laptop, and was looking exclusively at SSD. Had no idea about this
major downside, but sounds like SSD are the last thing I want to be using for
archiving.

